# Ever had a burglar?



## TxBuilder (Mar 28, 2006)

Ever had a burglar strike or try to strike before?


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2006)

Not in my home. My shop was hit a year ago though. They pry-barred my back door. $3000.00 in power tools belonging to me and paperwork belonging to the company I was working for at the time. ? I don't have any idea what they did with the paperwork, unless they knew I was picking up checks from customers for the company. I turned those in before I came home. I suspect it could have been a contractor who had worked for me in the past. OR, the usual, a crank-head picking up whatever looked like a good sell at the pawn shop.

I've since barred all of the doors except for the front entry door. It's connected to a door bell that rings in the house, used to be a phone line. It's a block building that has basement sized 32"x19" windows. It would be hard to get in and out through those with any loot.

My insurance covered 60% of the estimated value of the tools. I am still finding things missing. Most recently a torque wrench. Who steals a torque wrench and leaves a 1/2" drive socket set of the same brand sitting? For that matter, who steals 2 20lb. boxes of screws? Organize and catalog your stuff. When someone steals from you, it's hard to remember what you had while the police are there.

Tom in KY, can't shoot them unless they come into your home.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Apr 2, 2006)

I have had a crank head try to get into my apartment before.  

Funny thing is, I saw him in my parking lot and could tell he was sick from withdrawl.  told him to leave, and I left for work.  when I got home I found that my door had many footprints, and was just about kicked in.  He must have been so sick from withdrawl that he couldn't muster the strength for one more good kick.  I started laughing and with a half a#$%^#ed kick, knoced the door the rest of the way open.  Called the cops, and they informed me that they caught him about one hour later trying to rob a baskin robbins up the street.  what a joke.

When working on the south side of chicago, you need to watch your tools and your truck like a hawk.  these guys will take your tools, then try to sell them back to you the next day.  one of my laborers got ahold of a thief trying to steal his tools one day and it wasn't pretty.  just try to imagine a 6'3" 350 lb laborer beating the heck out of some cracked out bum.  I had to pull him off before he killed the poor thief.  

I sure am glad to have moved to the west suburbs, where you can just about leave your keys in the ignition, and not have a problem.


----------



## dacel (Apr 10, 2006)

We had a breakin in our old house about 5 years ago.  The thug busted our front door and all they took was my wifes jewerly box.  The insurance didnt cover all she had in it, they did cover a good bit though and they had the door fixed.  We had a security system installed and monitored by CPI.  We have since moved out and built a new house.  CPI wired the house during the building process.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 5, 2006)

Every time I moved to a place and got a garage or outside shed, it was broken into. 

The first time, some one broke into my garage, and walked over my car with a radial arm saw! Left foot prints all over the car..sheesh!

Second time, some one broke into an outbuilding, while my neighbor watched them go down the street with my chain saw and lawnmower! Never called the cops, just waited til I got home!!  Didnt want to "get involved!!!
I wasnt a 'happy camper'....sheesh!

Moved and bought a house, now no one bothers me, with my dog, guns and other things 

Since I am retired, always home...No out buildings, (the wife wants me to build one, but, I told her that all she would put in there is stuff from garage sales, so, since the basement is cluttered, I dont need her to clutter that too)...

Jesse


----------

